# Fish population



## toby175 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been fishing several times so far this year and usually by now I have caught several blue gill. Well so far the only thing I have caught is lmb and one catfish. My pond seems to be mudder then normal and I am somewhat concern about the lack of bluegills. So should I worry about it?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

All of the rain is not helping your water clairity (sp). Little pieces of night crawlers will get their attention.

By the way toby, Welcome to OGF!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Put in a baited minnow trap and see what you catch.


----------

